# بخصوص صناعه الاصباغ



## دعاء الكراون (1 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن طريقه عمل صبغه بني للشعر ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## dulcemohamed (12 ديسمبر 2013)

دى تركيبة لصبغة شعر بنى 
phase A:
1- ماء ل 100 %
2- كوكو اميدو بروبايل بيتايين 10 %
3- بى اى جى 20 سوربيتان ايزوستيريت 5 %
4- اسيتا اميد مونو ايثانول امين 1.02 %
5- N,N -Bis (2Hydroxy ethyl)-P-Phenylenediaminesulphate 0.19 %
6- ميتا امينو فينول 0.132 %
7- بارا فينيليين داى امين 0.97 %
8- نافثول 0.23 %
9- بارا امينو فينول 0.34 %
10- صوديوم سلفيت 0.4 %
11- اديتا رباعى صوديوم 0.07 %
12- Erythorbic Acid 0.4 %
Phase B:
1- ايزوبروبايل الكحول 18 %
2- اوليل الكحول 10 %
3- اوليك اسيد 8 %
4- اوليث -5 فوسفيت وداى اوليل فوسفيت 4 %
5- PPG-5-Ceteth-20 2 %
Phase C:
1- امونيا 10 % 
طريقة العمل :
1- يتم اضافة مكونات phase A الى الخلاط والتسخين الى 75 درجة والخلط حتى يتم اذابة الصبغات بشكل كامل ثم يتم التبريد لدرجة 45 
2- بشكل منفصل يتم خلط مكونات phase B حتى يتم التجانس بين المكونات 
3- يتم اضافة phase B الى phase A مع الخلط الجيد 
4- يتم تبريد الخليط الى 35 درجة
5- يتم اضافة الامونيا الى الخليط مع الخلط الجيد حتى تمام التجانس 
developer هنا هيدروجين بيرواكسيد ويتم اضافته للصبغة بنسبة 1:1
يمكن اضافة مغذيات للشعر كبروتينات او احماض امينية وايضا يمكن اضافة كونديشنرز الى التركيبة كطور منفصل يضاف الى التركيبة قبل اضافة الامونيا يعنى كل واحد وتصميمه لمنتجه او هدفه التسويقى من المنتج . تحياتى


----------



## دعاء الكراون (12 ديسمبر 2013)

استاذ محمد شكرا جزيلا لاهتمامك بس عندي سؤالين بعد اذنك الاول اجيب المكونات دي منين ؟ والثاني بخصوص درجه اللون البني ايه اللي بيحدد هل اللون فاتح ام غامق


----------



## dulcemohamed (12 ديسمبر 2013)

دعاء الكراون قال:


> استاذ محمد شكرا جزيلا لاهتمامك بس عندي سؤالين بعد اذنك الاول اجيب المكونات دي منين ؟ والثاني بخصوص درجه اللون البني ايه اللي بيحدد هل اللون فاتح ام غامق


بالنسبة للمكونات من 5 ل 9 ممكن تشوفيهم عند الناس الى شغاله في صبغات الانسجه والملابس وباقى المكونات اكيد موجودين عند موردين مواد الخام لمستحضرات التجميل والمنظفات .بالنسبة للتركيبة دى اللون هنا بنى غامق وتحديد درجة اللون طبعا باللعب في نسب الاضافة للصبغات . كمعلومة موضوع اللون ده ليه علاقة بالضوء والتركيب الكيميائى للصبغه نفسها وقدرتها على امتصاص الضوء في طول موجى معين وبالتالى بتعكس لون محدد علشان كده مصممين الصبغات من التخصصات الدقيقة ورواتبهم بتوصل الاف الدولارات.


----------



## دعاء الكراون (13 ديسمبر 2013)

استاذ محمد طبعا كلمه شكرا لا تكفيك حقا ربنا يذيدك من علمه ورزقه .حضرتك قولت ان الصبغه دي لونها بني غامق كده تمام طيب لو عاوزاها بني فاتح او احمر نبيتي اعمل ايه وكمان حاجه معلش بطول عليك هو مافيش طريقه مختصره عن كده


----------



## dulcemohamed (14 ديسمبر 2013)

دعاء الكراون قال:


> استاذ محمد طبعا كلمه شكرا لا تكفيك حقا ربنا يذيدك من علمه ورزقه .حضرتك قولت ان الصبغه دي لونها بني غامق كده تمام طيب لو عاوزاها بني فاتح او احمر نبيتي اعمل ايه وكمان حاجه معلش بطول عليك هو مافيش طريقه مختصره عن كده


لا شكر على واجب . بالنسبة لدرجة الالوان انتى ممكن تلعبى في النسب او تخلطى صبغات مع بعضها وتجربى بس لو الموضوع تجارى الافضل تسألى المورد الى هتشترى من عنده الصبغات عن النسب وعن درجة الالوان وهم بيكون عندهم خبرة اكتر في درجات الالوان انا مش متخصص في الصبغات انا بس بالصدفه كنت حضرت سيمنار عن الموضوع وخدت فكره بس انا مش متعمق في الموضوع بشكل كبير.
بالنسبة للاختصار بقى احنا اتفقنا ان من رقم 5 ل 9 هى الصبغات فدى لا يمكن اختصارها باقى الطور الاول عبارة عن منظف وكونديشنر ومضادات اكسده منظف مهم طبعا لانه بيعمل غسيل للشعر قبل الصباغة وبيشيل اى اتربه او عوالق على الشعر ممكن تمنع الصباغة بشكل جيد . الطور التانى اهميته انه بيساعد ان الصبغه توصل للشعر من الجذور ويثبت الصبغه على الشعر بالاضافه انه برده بيعمل كونديشننج للشعر نصيحتى اذا كنتى هتشتغليها بشكل تجارى فاحتفظى بالتركيبة زى مهى لان مشكلة الصبغه ان مفيش فيها حلول وسطى يا تطلع حلوة او وحشة على اى حال انا هحاول اشوفلك تركيبة ابسط من كده واسهل .تحياتى


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (7 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

